# ..



## fieldsmatt31 (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## MisterMister (Oct 12, 2009)

i really enjoyed this


----------



## Katezorz (Jan 10, 2010)

I take it you are recovered?


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

what do you mean when you say "simply trying to be a better you or trying to create a better conscious eperience"


----------



## Cathal_08 (Apr 7, 2008)

what the hell was all that about?? i got lost halfway through, or you recovered or what?


----------



## fieldsmatt31 (Dec 16, 2009)

sonnl said:


> what do you mean when you say "simply trying to be a better you or trying to create a better conscious eperience"


sometimes people want to be more and feel more to experience a better experience...and sometimes these people may search in all the wrong ways. some people try to change who they are and how they experience themeselves and reality. some people try and dont ever stop. and sometimes when people do this they abandon all that actually is in search for something better. and when the feelings and the perception is repressed and blocked with the attempt to change and feel better and be better...than something bad may happen.,.the feelings the perceptions, emotions become dull without much contrast. and it is possible to get caught in this process of desiring and trying to attain more and more and only losing more and more.


----------



## coeus (Jan 11, 2010)

I hate to post a negative response to this seemingly positive thread but this sounds like something simply recycled out of an Eckhart Tolle's book.

Sorry, I can't conceal my honesty. As much as pseudo-spirituality is slowly emerging into our mainstream culture, it's enough of a reason for me to not bother with reading the whole post. Each to his/her own.


----------

